
Don't have a COW, man? What Haskell teaches us about writing Enterprise-scale software - mattculbreth
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/04/haskell-not-just-for-language-weenies.html
======
ced
It brings back to mind pg's question: is multi-threading ever going to be
abstracted out, and dealt with in the language implementation? I hope so.

BTW, does anyone know of a startup using Haskell or Erlang?

~~~
jganetsk
These are fairly restrictive languages. What about ML languages, like SML or
OCaml, which are not purely functional? Anyone using those?

